# Do you like guys who wear earrings?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Where's option for earrings look stupid no matter what?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I voted no. I don't much like earrings on girls.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

^ Well good luck with finding many girls who don't wear them...

And I do. An earring on each ear looks a little gay though.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Dont care as long as its not from betsey johnson


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

It can look really good on the right person, and of course there are different kinds of earrings or ear piercings that suit different men.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Males are entitled to wear jewelry too. Ranaldo's earring is so blingy, I don't much like the style. The one's I like are more subtle.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have black spike studs in my ears. Most people think it looks good on me. I used to wear faux plugs and tapers but not anymore.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not usually, but I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just don't look right without my earring. I've just grown really accustomed to it. I'll probably be that old guy with the earring when I'm like 80.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why isn't there a "it doesn't matter to me either way" option. Didn't vote. Because it doesn't matter to me either way. :stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I kind of like it when they have a shiny, small stud. Makes their eyes look more sparkly.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Charmander said:


> ^ Well good luck with finding many girls who don't wear them...
> 
> And I do. An earring on each ear looks a little gay though.


i resent that lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> i resent that lol


Lol sorry! Tunnels or plugs on each year look alright though.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Charmander said:


> ^ Well good luck with finding many girls who don't wear them...


I actually don't see many women wearing earrings these days. It's less than I used to see when I was a kid. :stu It's not uncommon, but I didn't think the majority of people had earrings.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the plug earrings (especially the wood ones) on men and women. Shiny bling studs, not so much.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I like all kinds of piercings on everyone, so yeah, definitely.  
Not really a fan of the huge diamond studs though. I prefer black, silver or natural/wood type earrings on men.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I adore stretched ears, not necessarily for the look, but the dedication and pain it takes to stretch them to extremes. Not so keen on diamond studs or anything of the like though.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

It always depends on the one wearing...


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I like wearing earrings, especially small and elegant ones


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Charmander said:


> ^ Well good luck with finding many girls who don't wear them...
> 
> *And I do. An earring on each ear looks a little gay though.*


Whoa kimosabe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> Whoa kimosabe!!!!!!!!


I kinda regret saying that now. I meant more for sparkly studs or little hoop earrings.


----------



## hadenjoel (Feb 19, 2013)

That is the fashion today. Most of the guys were wearing earrings. I came across many of the students who are teens wearing these as my brother also wears them. It particularly depends upon the person and the influence of their favourite stars in movies.


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't like wearing earings, but i don't mind if other guys wear them.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

hadenjoel said:


> That is the fashion today. Most of the guys were wearing earrings. I came across many of the students who are teens wearing these as my brother also wears them. It particularly depends upon the person and the influence of their favourite stars in movies.


give me a break men have been wearing earrings for years, this is not a new trend, the trend is the tattoo thing. I got mine 17 years ago when I was 13.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No no no no no no... And no. It screams "douche" to me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

No. I love guys that wear gauges, though.

(are they called gauges? Or is it plugs?)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

depends on what the guy looks like but in general I think it's kinda hot.

btw, I'm the one girl probably on here who doesn't have her ears pierced.


----------



## Sara878 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, especially I like David Beckham. 
I love when the mean wears diamonds in his ear, but to my bf I presented such funny earrings http://www.orospot.com/product/e1021ypp/smiling-face-14k-solid-yellow-gold-stud-earrings.aspx
He liked! What's your opinion about wearing such funny ones?


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Not that I really care, but most of the guys I've dated have had gauges. Mine used to be an inch, but then I worked at the mall for a while and got sick of being affiliated with the other dorks that wore them.
Hip hop guys look cool with diamond studs too.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH. Ronaldo is still haunting me.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't care, people can wear whatever they want. I don't mind plugs though, average size ones, not the ones you can fit a fist through.



HarryStanluv25 said:


> btw, I'm the one girl probably on here who doesn't have her ears pierced.


That's awesome :b I finally gave in to peer pressure when I was 20 to get mine done. I don't really like them now but I'm too stubborn to take them out. Plus, the woman did a 16G instead of 18G when I got it done, so now there's not much I can choose from style wise because most you find at stores are 18G. The only things I can find are like punk style ones, which I actually don't mind that much :b I could let them close a bit but again, I'm stubborn.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure; generally I dig piercings on anyone. It depends on the type of the earring though in relation to the wearer. I especially like just one pierced ear. Like a pirate. Argh, matey!



















Oh, and when there are just a line of earrings.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

If the guy looks like Ronaldo, I don't care what he wears.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

CheekyBunny said:


> If the guy looks like Ronaldo, I don't care what he wears.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Barette said:


> No. I love guys that wear gauges, though.
> 
> (are they called gauges? Or is it plugs?)


Plugs ar the ones that look like plugs, gauges are the ones that are hollow in the middle.

gauges are really cool,


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I wear earrings, everyone who said no is going on ignore! 

Just kidding... about the ignore part.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I voted no. I don't much like earrings on girls.


I love them on women. I would never wear one much less two myself. They are sexy females though. I like a pear shaped onyx earing for a white woman--something small with a little motion. For woman of color, the hoop earring is very pleasing. I don't know why. That's just what the man inside me says.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I really like it.


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

Definitely not. Looks way too feminine. I don't even wear earrings so I don't want to date a guy who is more girly than me.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm all right with ear gauges on guys, but regular earrings hellll no.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I rarely wear earrings. I can never remember to put them on. 
My ears are really small, so I always wear small earrings when I do. Whenever I see a baby I measure my ears against theirs and mine are always smaller, it's weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I like earrings on guys.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

I think guys with earrings are cool. It shows they are confident in their personal style and want to show a little edginess and rebelliousness. And they don't care what other people think. Or don't let what other people think affect their personal fashion choices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

that is so 90's. 15+ years and my piercing still hasn't closed up.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, it looks cool because it's so uncommon. I got my left ear pierced in '90 and '93 and since then, have given absolutely 0 ****s about what other people think.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Yeah, it looks cool because it's so uncommon. I got my left ear pierced in '90 and '93 and since then, have given absolutely 0 ****s about what other people think.


xD me2, left side.. the non-gay piercing side.


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

I think jewelled earrings look awful on a guy. Studs aren't so bad, though better if its only the one ear that's pierced.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

M0rbid said:


> xD me2, left side.. the non-gay piercing side.


Yeah, I remember that being a big deal...which ear you got pierced. I never thought of it as being a trend or fad or anything. I got the first one because my dad did(yeah he _was_ my hero) and the second one at the same time my step dad did(he was an ******* and I wanted a 2nd piercing anyway). Oh well, SAS teaches me about all the things I've missed while the world just passes me by. :stu


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

I think one earring in the left ear is dated. But then again I don't think it looks bad. I just think both ears pierced is more trendy. I am 50 and had my left ear pierced at 21 when guys were only piercing their left ear if they were straight. I pierced my right ear last year and now wear earrings in both ears. And I don't give a crap what people think. Very liberating. Only one negative comment from a 70+ year old woman who said I was being rebellious and vain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

